# Training Billy For Reach and Drive



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Reach and drive is really a function of structure in a dog. It is the angles front and rear that ultimately determine the extent of reach and drive.

You can help build muscle and strength though through road work. I would use a bike and bike him at the speed you would like him to show. 

Also, if you feel like he is constricted some how, I would take him to see a massage therapist. Delilah went to a show recently and her movement was HORRIBLE in the rear. My handler had me take her to be evaluated. Conclusion? Groin pull and soft tissue damage through the back. No more frisbee for us until she is finished! The massage therapist worked on Delilah a couple of times and I iced her in between. At the next show she was back to normal.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thanks Cbrand. That's really interesting and something I hadn't thought of. 

Billy was showing good reach and drive last summer and it was noticeable in the photos we used to evaluate him. It's like he just isn't putting the effort in this year and is content to trot along side without extending. 

I think that running him beside a bicycle is a great idea and I will try that.
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am just now seeing this. I agree with Cbrand 

I used the Treadmill not to try to get more reach out of Enzo , but I used it to get him to trot no matter what speed I had him at. ( this helped to stop him for trying to run and play in the ring) I could put him on speed 8 and he would not run only trot. 

I hope that helped


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoospirit I take my dogs everyday on the bike they love it I have a bracket something like this.
It works great I start them out with a leash also until they get the hang of it that way you have a little more control and you can keep them from running in front of the bike till they respect it, good luck I'm sure Billy will love it.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

My brindle afghan is a gorgeous mover.....but is lazy and only puts as much effort as she has to in the ring. I did start using a bike at the correct speed and after working with her for several months, she moved out nicely reliably vs maybe 50% of the time in the ring.....at indoor shows only, LOL. (Gotta love a dog that only wants to work in air conditioning!). So try it, it might work for you.


----------

